# Partner visa for long-distance relationship



## beancounter (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been dating my significant other for three and a half years. I would like to move to Australia in the next few years after acquiring more work experience. While I will eventually try applying for Australian accounting positions and hope for sponsorship, I'm not counting on it. Employer sponsorship would be ideal, but if that does not work out, I am looking into a Partner visa because it is less expensive than some of the other visas.

The problem I come across is needing to prove that my SO and I have lived together for 12 months. The only times we have lived together were our holiday trips about once a year, lasting 1-3 months. We have not been able to pay for each others' utilities, or have any documented proof that we were living in the same house. I paid for my SO's plane ticket to visit the US once, and I might have paid for a hotel we stayed in while in Perth, but that's about it; no financial documents with both of our names on them.

I just graduated with a degree in accounting, and my SO recently started university, so marriage isn't a viable option for about 5 years. Apart from me applying for holiday/skilled worker visas, is there anything I could do to increase my chances of being accepted for a Partner visa if I apply in two years? How else can we prove that we lived together and were sharing the same finances?


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi beancounter

You don't have enough evidence to apply for a de facto -- they are really strict about the 12 months living together, w/ minimal separation, and they want to see the hard evidence for it (bills, leases, etc). If you've only been physically together for 1-3months/year you're clearly not going to be able to prove it, and you'd be wasting your money by applying. I would suggest getting a Working Holiday Visa if you can, & spend the 12 months building evidence, then apply for de facto.

best wishes


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi me and my partnet get married here in the philippines. I met him when my sis sponsored me to visit in australia for 3 months. We had only 2 months o know each other beacause i have to go back in the philippines. Were apart almost 4 months after that we decided to get married. He went here last july 2012 . We had only 15 days together coz he need to go back australia for his work. The Co emailed me that they need more proof. My problem is we dont have joint bank accounts. Sharing household bills because we not yet living for a long time. What should i do please help me...


----------



## samargirl (Sep 24, 2013)

Yha1980 said:


> Hi me and my partner get married here in the philippines'. I met him when my sis sponsored me to visit in australia for 3 months. We had only 2 months o know each other beacause i have to go back in the philippines. Were apart almost 4 months after that we decided to get married. He went here last july 2012 . We had only 15 days together coz he need to go back australia for his work. The Co emailed me that they need more proof. My problem is we dont have joint bank accounts. Sharing household bills because we not yet living for a long time. What should i do please help me...


You need to talk with your husband, because as what ive know you need to hold an asset together and that's part of the requirements. How about you apply for a tourist visa so you can spend more time with him, and gather those addtl info that your CO has been asking.


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank u for a quick reply...
Were thinking also thinking about applying for tourist visa first. But the co said that we have to forward it within 28 days. We got wrong decisions i should have apply first for tourist visa before we got married so we have time to gather all the proofs. But I ask my husband if he can open an open a joint bank account even im here.


----------



## samargirl (Sep 24, 2013)

Yha1980 said:


> Thank u for a quick reply...
> Were thinking also thinking about applying for tourist visa first. But the co said that we have to forward it within 28 days. We got wrong decisions i should have apply first for tourist visa before we got married so we have time to gather all the proofs. But I ask my husband if he can open an open a joint bank account even im here.


I think he can do open a bank account on OZ even you here, im not sure though. Your situation is not easy, you gonna have to provide what your CO ask.


----------



## Cezzy84 (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you considered the prospective marriage visa, just if you're thinking of getting married... Much less evidence needed.


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you samargirl. I really i appreciate ur help. It' s giving meheadache because we stil dont have what theyr asking. I just try to collect all i can some evidence maybe, like money remittance receipts, pics, letters.


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

We apply for partner visa 309/100, we already married but we spend more time apart than being together. Thats y were having hardtime collecting evidence of our relationship


----------



## samargirl (Sep 24, 2013)

Yha1980 said:


> Thank you samargirl. I really i appreciate ur help. It' s giving meheadache because we stil dont have what theyr asking. I just try to collect all i can some evidence maybe, like money remittance receipts, pics, letters.


You're welcome. What are those evidences that you'd already submitted or included in your application?
That's it, receipts of remittances or bank statement "if any" pictures on your wedding day, pictures with your family, tickets or hotel booking if you had traveled together. Copy of your conversation, like on skype, email etc. You need to request at NSO online of your marriage certificate and birth certificate i think. Wish you luck Yha, you gonna make it


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes i got it all when i lodge our app visa last sept 2013, and then they emailed me asking same thing i was thinking maybe they need more info or proof. If we still communicating after we lodge the visa. Or theyr just making sure. Thanx im just new to this site. I wish i had known this site before i lodge my visa...big help to me


----------



## Chefmd (Dec 26, 2013)

Yha1980 said:


> Yes i got it all when i lodge our app visa last sept 2013, and then they emailed me asking same thing i was thinking maybe they need more info or proof. If we still communicating after we lodge the visa. Or theyr just making sure. Thanx im just new to this site. I wish i had known this site before i lodge my visa...big help to me


Hi Yha i also applied spouse visa 309/100 last august 2013 and we just got married last june 2013 in Australia, we stayed together for only 2 months and i went back in the Philippines because of my work (we had roughly a 2 yr relationship before marriage)...Until now Iam still worried if i submitted enough proof..though we managed to open a joint bank account, registered the car insurance also under my name, grocery receipts, hotel receipts, stat dec from 2 australian citizens, fb & ym conversations, a lot of pictures w/ family & friends, travel tickets etc. My CO contacted me last Dec and just asked for a CENOMAR which i already submitted and hopefully no other documents to be asked.

My advice is to let your husband open a joint bank account, be a beneficiary of his superannuation, write a statutory declaration that you dont have shared bills since you just got married & is temporarily separated due to his work, write there your plans instead that once you will be together your household expenses and bills will be divided as such. You cant do much in this area of evidence since you had only a few months together after marriage. (I did write about the reason why we dont have much evidence financially...hopefully your CO will also understand that). Oh well goodluck! All will be well!


----------



## Chefmd (Dec 26, 2013)

Yha1980 said:


> Yes i got it all when i lodge our app visa last sept 2013, and then they emailed me asking same thing i was thinking maybe they need more info or proof. If we still communicating after we lodge the visa. Or theyr just making sure. Thanx im just new to this site. I wish i had known this site before i lodge my visa...big help to me


Hi Yha i also applied spouse visa 309/100 last august 2013 and we just got married last june 2013 in Australia, we stayed together for only 2 months and i went back in the Philippines because of my work (we had roughly a 2 yr relationship before marriage)...Until now Iam still worried if i submitted enough proof..though we managed to open a joint bank account, registered the car insurance also under my name, grocery receipts, hotel receipts, stat dec from 2 australian citizens, fb & ym conversations, a lot of pictures w/ family & friends, travel tickets etc. My CO contacted me last Dec and just asked for a CENOMAR which i already submitted and hopefully no other documents to be asked.

My advice is to let your husband open a joint bank account, be a beneficiary of his superannuation, write a statutory declaration that you dont have shared bills since you just got married & is temporarily separated due to his work, write there your plans instead that once you will be together your household expenses and bills will be divided as such. You cant do much in this area of evidence since you had only a few months together after marriage. (I did write about the reason why we dont have much evidence financially...hopefully your CO will also understand that). Oh well goodluck! All will be well!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Yha1980 said:


> Hi me and my partnet get married here in the philippines. I met him when my sis sponsored me to visit in australia for 3 months. We had only 2 months o know each other beacause i have to go back in the philippines. Were apart almost 4 months after that we decided to get married. He went here last july 2012 . We had only 15 days together coz he need to go back australia for his work. The Co emailed me that they need more proof. My problem is we dont have joint bank accounts. Sharing household bills because we not yet living for a long time. What should i do please help me...


hi there YH1980!

Im themuel,

We have the same kind of relationship. I am also in a long distance relationship since 2011. At the start its already long distance because we met each other online, Im a filipino like you but Im working in Singapore. We got married last March 2014. We dont even stayed for one month together its because our work committments. At my side, maximum my company can approved is 2 weeks only and on his side, he can stay with me for more than one month but since he is working in construction, once you leave your project they will give it to another person and they will loose the job so he can only stayed with me for 2 weeks as well.

I havent submitted our 309, we are almost done with everything. He just need to mail me his form 888.

How are you doing with your requirements? Do you need any help?

with my case, maybe this would help, I screen shots every single dates we talked from viber, regular phone calls, wattsapp and skype. i believe this would show that even we are in long distance we genuinely and continously talking to each other.

i have made some stat declaration why we dont have our joint account together, i also made a stat declaration why our parents were not around during our wedding and why only friends. i created my own form 888 for non australian citizen who can attest to our relationship like my bestfriends, co worker, my landlord...

with our joint activities, i considered those like, i pay for his airline ticket, i matched the amount with my bill statements showing my name and credit card details. i think this is part of your joint activities. he do the same as well.

let me know how things are working on your side? i believe its more easier in the philippines compared in singapore when in it comes on immigration works, except for tourist we can easily grant within one week compared to philippines thats one month and we are not required for med exam as well.

dont loose hope, nothing to be afraid since you have a genuine relationship 

themeul


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi everyone.. I'm so thankful for helping me about my visa... My visa was already granted last July 29, 2014. My husband and I will be together again thank you guys...


----------



## hooka (Aug 14, 2015)

*De Facto visa for long distance relationship.*

sorry I don't know how to delete this post


----------

